# CGI Combat



## Geedee (Feb 7, 2009)

.


----------



## proton45 (Feb 7, 2009)

He did the CGI combat in this film...
Ore wa, kimi no tame ni koso shini ni iku (2007)

Here is his website: ‚·‚Á‚Û‚ñ


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 8, 2009)

He is a genius.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2009)

Superb stuff!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2009)

Those are excellent! Had seen the Spitfire and Mossie one before but not the rest.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2009)

Here are some scenes from the movie Proton mentioned.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKLLRx7xaVI_


----------



## Geedee (Feb 8, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> Here are some scenes from the movie Proton mentioned.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKLLRx7xaVI_




Mate, taking into consideration and with due respect, the topic and its depiction, that is without doubt a bl**dy marvelous bit of work


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2009)

Agreed, I thought it was brilliant too.


----------



## bangiepangie (Feb 12, 2009)

That guy inspired me to get into CGI. Here is a pic of some of my work in progress. Finished mini movie will have Spits, Ju88's and ME109's.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 12, 2009)

Sweet.
Thats looking very good !


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 12, 2009)

bangiepangie is a genius too


----------

